# Switzerland to Dubai.



## as02 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi All,

My husband and I are likely to move to Dubai in a couple of months. We currently live in Switzerland and are negotiating an offer at Dubai. At this point I have a couple of questions. I would appreciate it if you people can clarify.

1) I have a masters degree in Computer Science from the US with about 1.5 years of work experience in the US and over 1 year work experience in Switzerland in the banking IT line. How long would it take for someone with my background to get a job? Is there an unsaid bias against women when it comes to jobs? 

2)We have a Swiss, US and Indian license but guess since we our Indian passport holders we will have to go through the regular test procedure. Till we get our license are we allowed to rent a car with any of our foreign licenses? Are taxi's available as and when one needs or is there a wait associated with a booking?

For some reason I could not find Expat to Dubai in the drop down hence it may show Saudi in my profile whilst actually we will be moving to Dubai not Saudi.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Regards
AS


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

as02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband and I are likely to move to Dubai in a couple of months. We currently live in Switzerland and are negotiating an offer at Dubai. At this point I have a couple of questions. I would appreciate it if you people can clarify.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the driving license thing in Dubai is the most bizarre thing I have ever heard in my life. But as you mentioned, you have to do the entire process and it is as painful as it can get but get mentally prepared for it!

In the interim, taxis are a viable option but best to use some of the private limo companies (they are mostly based in hotels and do the Lexus taxis). My friend did an arrangement with one such company on a long term basis that it turned out not that bad after all.

As regards to job, I dont think you would face any bias with jobs given that you have western experience in your CV but market in general is not very optimistic in IT (particularly banking sector)


----------



## as02 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks VADXB. Appreciate your candid reply. Yes we are a little worried about the commute part more so because for now we have no clue about my next job . We will have wait and then find a house.

Once again thanks for your reply.
AS



VADXB said:


> Unfortunately the driving license thing in Dubai is the most bizarre thing I have ever heard in my life. But as you mentioned, you have to do the entire process and it is as painful as it can get but get mentally prepared for it!
> 
> In the interim, taxis are a viable option but best to use some of the private limo companies (they are mostly based in hotels and do the Lexus taxis). My friend did an arrangement with one such company on a long term basis that it turned out not that bad after all.
> 
> As regards to job, I dont think you would face any bias with jobs given that you have western experience in your CV but market in general is not very optimistic in IT (particularly banking sector)


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

as02 said:


> Thanks VADXB. Appreciate your candid reply. Yes we are a little worried about the commute part more so because for now we have no clue about my next job . We will have wait and then find a house.
> 
> Once again thanks for your reply.
> AS


You are welcome. Perhaps you could find a place closer to your OH work place so that commute would not be that bad. Without a car, life in Dubai can get quite harsh but that said, driving is horrible in Dubai that you would regret being on the road many times! 

You should have a generous budget for transport as it could easily end up costing you about 2-3 grand a month with all the stupid taxis etc. Metro could ease the pain a bit (particularly in the winter months) but otherwise it is taxis, unfortunately!


----------



## as02 (Nov 24, 2011)

How do you rate the overall quality of life? Looks like traffic and commute are horrible. 





VADXB said:


> You are welcome. Perhaps you could find a place closer to your OH work place so that commute would not be that bad. Without a car, life in Dubai can get quite harsh but that said, driving is horrible in Dubai that you would regret being on the road many times!
> 
> You should have a generous budget for transport as it could easily end up costing you about 2-3 grand a month with all the stupid taxis etc. Metro could ease the pain a bit (particularly in the winter months) but otherwise it is taxis, unfortunately!


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

as02 said:


> How do you rate the overall quality of life? Looks like traffic and commute are horrible.


Quality of life , depends on how you would judge, can be quite bad when compared to Europe on some aspects such as quality of air, outdoor life style, time with family etc.

If you would include things such as fancy dinner, luxury shopping, domestic help then quality of life in Gulf is the best.

I actually left Dubai recently because I got tired of the lifestyle there.


----------



## as02 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi All,


Now that our move is finalised for sometime in March we'd appreciate your help on our move.

Is marina a good residential area? Are there companies operating closer there? Our expectation of a housing area is not a very noisy place.

Thanks.
AS


----------

